# I need some help fixing a retrieve issue.



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a problem I am having difficulty overcoming. Both Astro and Zsa Zsa have been trained to retrieve to hand by me. recently, we have been walking in an area where there are a few other dogs as well. It's a very large park, but a lot of people use it. We therefore come across the same owners often and the dogs have become friends. 

Several of those dogs are ball focussed but most do not retrieve to hand. Some drop at the feet, some drop a few feet away and some have to have it forcibly removed. So Zsa Zsa has been exposed to other owners picking her ball up off the ground and throwing it for her if I am engaged with Astro. 

So a few weeks of this and now Zsa Zsa is not delivering to hand. I went back to my basic treat and praise training, and while she has improved a little, she will still often drop it, or not recall to me. 

Naturally, if no ball is delivered to hand, the ball is not thrown. Eventually she picks it up and hands it to me with a command as she does it and praise. But, she is still not back to where she was.

OK, I'm not going to say much more, just sit back and wait to read all your wonderful suggestions.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah has a border collie friend whose owner cannot STAND the idea of touching a ball that has been slobbered on. When the two of them play, the ball must be dropped at his feet so he can pick it up with his ChuckIt launcher. When Savannah and I play, the ball must be brought to my hand. It took her a while to figure out that the rules changed depending on the humans, but eventually she got it. Zsa Zsa will work it out. Keep up with your consistent, patient training.

As a bit of a disclaimer, I will say that occasionally Savannah will still forget to retrieve to hand for me if the game with the border collie gets really exciting. As long as I wait her out, she gets back into the swing of things fairly quickly.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Wish I could help you with some good advice, but alas, Willie is also inconsistent. Sometimes he retrieves to hand, sometimes he drops it three feet away from me. We struggle with that, too!


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

How about random treating (so she would keep guessing), with stuff she has never had before? I'm staying away from liver for that moment (that will come) when nothing else works.... 😜


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Went back to basic training today. I toughened up on her and she came good. She wasn't happy about it though poor girl. But, I toughened up in all areas. No grey any more, just back to black and white. I think she will be happier in a few days.  Might be a little dose of the terrible threes....she is three in March or April (we don't know really...just a guess as she was an unknown rescue)


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy has all of a sudden turned real timid on a day time walk, she hears gun shot from a distance and cowers behind me, she is 22 months old and has always been great on a walk, retrieving from water and chasing squirrels etc etc..and was used to the sound of guns.but now it's all changed something has spooked her, she only likes going out after dark and will chase a ball etc in the evening...I have ordered a starting pistol and I am going to try and do some training with her to get her back to normal...if anybody has any suggestions on helping her with her fear I would be grateful..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ozkar said:


> Went back to basic training today. I toughened up on her and she came good. She wasn't happy about it though poor girl. But, I toughened up in all areas. No grey any more, just back to black and white. I think she will be happier in a few days.  Might be a little dose of the terrible threes....she is three in March or April (we don't know really...just a guess as she was an unknown rescue)


I struggle with the same problem. 
I make the dogs deliver to hand and my husband doesn't.
Going back to basic training should put you on the right course.
If your toughing up on her training, make sure she has happy play time for a job well done at the end of your training sessions.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy1311 said:


> Darcy has all of a sudden turned real timid on a day time walk, she hears gun shot from a distance and cowers behind me, she is 22 months old and has always been great on a walk, retrieving from water and chasing squirrels etc etc..and was used to the sound of guns.but now it's all changed something has spooked her, she only likes going out after dark and will chase a ball etc in the evening...I have ordered a starting pistol and I am going to try and do some training with her to get her back to normal...if anybody has any suggestions on helping her with her fear I would be grateful..


......................Hello anyone out there willing to help a forum member....


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Darcy - unfortunately I can't offer any advice, our Skyy is extremely gun shy. 

Although I think we are making some progress. She used to shut down and shiver like crazy every time she heard a gun shot from a distance. She is still very scared, but at least she does not leave my side vs. " loosing her mind" and running away.

I do not pay attention to her when she is scared so I would not reinforce a negative behavior. 

You have a big advantage - Darcy was OK with gunshots before. 

You might want to check recent topic - it has a lot of helpful information:
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,6832.0.html

Good luck!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Many, many thanks SkyyMax...I keep cuddling her when she cowers and I think I should stop doing this as it's probably making her worse. Darcy was okay today as it was quite windy out, so there wasn't that eerie silence you can sometimes get,then add a few gunshots from a few miles away and that's the problem...it's only just become an issue with Darcy, but I am sure it's probably only one of her many fads that she is going through, bless her.......thanks again SkyyMax and a very happy New Year to you ........


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: I need some help fixing a retrieve issue.*



Darcy1311 said:


> Many, many thanks SkyyMax...I keep cuddling her when she cowers and I think I should stop doing this as it's probably making her worse. Darcy was okay today as it was quite windy out, so there wasn't that eerie silence you can sometimes get,then add a few gunshots from a few miles away and that's the problem...it's only just become an issue with Darcy, but I am sure it's probably only one of her many fads that she is going through, bless her.......thanks again SkyyMax and a very happy New Year to you ........
> [/quote Gey there Gus, so sorry hear of your horrible day. Rudy has it nailed. Go back to square one. Don't try and make Gus take in so much. Start with the small step, then two small steps etc., till he's ready to make a big step.
> 
> I had to deal with this with Zsa Zsa at first (a rescue) and a little with Astro (a re home) initially. Although it wasn't to the same extent as Gus, it was still however, frightening for them.
> ...


----------

